# gonX @ 5K posts.



## gonX

Oh why, why did noone write I had 5000 posts? *cry*

I'm at over 5K now, lawl.


----------



## Niko-Time

Woh is me, woh is me


----------



## atomicfission92

Congrats buddy, didn't realize it. Sorry.


----------



## cokker

Ooooh GonX you little post wh*re









Well done mate.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cokker* 
Ooooh GonX you little post wh*re









Well done mate.

HE SAID THE W-WORD!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey look he has 5000 Posts..Happy ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Wahey look he has 5000 Posts..Happy ?

You're a bit late if I think the same as you


----------



## ira-k

Way to go Buddy...Congratulations....


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I think he's trying to catch you Enterprise...LOL


----------



## The Duke

Congratz gonX, we all love ya


----------



## Ropey

Well done. This means you talk a lot


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Oh why, why did noone write I had 5000 posts? *cry*

I'm at over 5K now, lawl.

Post hacks?


----------



## Syrillian

You go Dood!

Your ubiquitous!


----------



## MjrTom

LOL same time registered, twice the posts









Thought I was on here often







Nice one buddy


----------



## cokker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
HE SAID THE W-WORD!

You damn right!


----------



## Jakg

i wonder why....

"(27.80 posts per day)"


----------



## splat00n

omg this dumb posts need to stop


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ropey* 
Well done. This means you talk a lot









There is this thing outside your room--it's called Life...check it out man...


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
There is this thing outside your room--it's called Life...check it out man...









lol Cyberdruid: 1 year longer on forum = less posts than Gonx


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


There is this thing outside your room--it's called Life...check it out man...










Wait... Life?

But seriously, I'm almost skipping classes for OC.net


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Wait... Life?

But seriously, I'm almost skipping classes for Overclock.net


Quote:

Please look above to the posts by previous members...








Or at least get the cereal...


----------



## pbasil1

Boom head shot!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbasil1* 
Boom head shot!

Not anymore


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Wahey look he has 5000 Posts..Happy ?

That's nothing enterprise has almost 20k
Then again enterprise has probably been here Since there was only 20 users.


----------



## timmay7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Wait... Life?

But seriously, I'm almost skipping classes for Overclock.net

omg. i dont want to know how many hours you spend at OCN in the weekend.


----------



## Fusion Racing

gonx... you are a post whore


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TooFAST4YOU* 
That's nothing enterprise has almost 20k
Then again enterprise has probably been here Since there was only 20 users.









Ive been here Nearly since the beginning of this great forum i think..I joined not to much later...However i just post alot if i where to be honest.


----------



## wowza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
gonx... you are a post whore









rofl 27.82 posts per day.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timmay7* 
omg. i dont want to know how many hours you spend at OCN in the weekend.









That is (very honestly) 6-7 hours a day.


----------



## Marshall82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
That is (very honestly) 6-7 hours a day.

*cough*getgirlfriend*cough*cough*


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marshall82* 
*cough*getgirlfriend*cough*cough*

NEVER


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Yeah no bull****...get with the program Gon....you've had too many appz already...LOL


----------



## pauldovi

Your post per day is crazy... almost 28 post per day!


----------



## d3daiM

My hero


----------



## gravity

Man, a week ago I think I posted in a thread talking about a tight race at the 5200 posts level between three guys. I remember gonX was still at something like 4800 !!! 400 Posts in week !!! w00t !!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gravity*


Man, a week ago I think I posted in a thread talking about a tight race at the 5200 posts level between three guys. I remember gonX was still at something like 4800 !!! 400 Posts in week !!! w00t !!


AHAH. Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## CyberDruid

who needs a girlfriend when you've got Hi Def and surround sound? LOL


----------



## gravity

Oh, and, congrats for the 5K !!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gravity*


Oh, and, congrats for the 5K !!!


Thanks


----------



## Marshall82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


who needs a girlfriend when you've got Hi Def and surround sound? LOL


Add a 6-pack and a jar of vaseline to that mix you might be right...


----------



## JacKz5o

Congratz gonX!







:biggerthumb: :evenbiggerbiggerthumb:

Hehe by the time I get 5k posts I should have 500 reps as well


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Congratz gonX!







:biggerthumb: :evenbiggerbiggerthumb:

Hehe by the time I get 5k posts I should have 500 reps as well










I guess that's true! Not long 'till you get your OC'ed account anyway


----------



## gonX

Muhahaha! So close to 5500 posts!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Muhahaha! So close to 5500 posts!









1 week later: 500 posts more, WOW.


----------



## atomicfission92

dam, I am working on 3000 right now. So close.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
dam, I am working on 3000 right now. So close.

STOP!

PS.

Yay for OCN:

Quote:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
STOP!

PS.

Yay for OCN:

lol I know I hate the 30 decond rule. I could post so much more with out it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
1 week later: 500 posts more, WOW.



2 weeks later; infinite amount of posts. LOL


----------



## gonX

7000 posts!


----------



## The Duke

7001


----------



## Namrac

Dude, I think I hit 5000 before you... and I haven't been slouching in the posting department.

Holy crap.


----------



## atomicfission92

Good Job! I should be there in a months time


----------



## gonX

11600! lol


----------



## dskina

Hax. I mean Congrats!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Oh why, why did noone write I had 5000 posts? *cry*

I'm at over 5K now, lawl.

You average abot 900 posts a month...Enterprise has trained you well young padawan...use the Force for good young SkyTalker


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You average abot 900 posts a month...Enterprise has trained you well young padawan...use the Force for good young SkyTalker









SkyTalker... now that goes into my usertitle


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
SkyTalker... now that goes into my usertitle









<_> gud job?


----------



## Kris88

gonX .... TRAIN ME *insert dramatic hamster clip here*


----------



## gonX

12600! Kinda bad for 2 months...


----------



## whe3ls

7k posts dang


----------



## Nostrano

Barry stop being such a POSTWHORE, who let you out of offtopic anyway?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Barry stop being such a POSTWHORE, who let you out of offtopic anyway?


LOL admin... after it was removed from the recent discussions I'm only writing in the aumotocnic(sp?) thread


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


LOL admin... after it was removed from the recent discussions I'm only writing in the aumotocnic(sp?) thread


It is still in OCN live though, must we hunt you down, i came prepared


----------

